# How to get rid of animal smell?



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently purchased a home built in 1906. It had a pretty severe and long-term animal infestation problem we had to take care of - mainly, raccoons and rats but probably squirrels, too.

There's a strong odor of animal urine and feces remaining after many years of them living in the soffit over the front porch. (We've removed most feces but there is still some we need to have removed.)

What are the best ways to get rid of this smell?

We're doing major remodeling on the home now and the home's down to the studs so it's easy to access the soffit but the smell is more noticeable because the walls are open.

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Purchase an enzymatic cleaner from a pet store or home improvement store. Enzymatic cleaners are specially designed to break down biological stains such as pet urine or feces. Follow the manufacturer's directions for use. The sub-floor may need several applications of the cleaner 

May then have to prime over it with a shellac based primer to seal it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Be very careful with the raccoon feces. Trappers have to destroy the animals in Illinois because their feces can carry a very deadly---to the young and old---disease.

"Anti Icky Poo" is one of the best enzymatic treatments out there but I think you will have to get it online. The pet store stuff is alright and might work eventually but it is awfully perfumy too. The key is too saturate, not just spray over the top, with enzymes. Some bacteria and enzymes are sunlight sensitive.


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you, guys. 

I'll check out Anti Icky Poo and know to be very careful of raccoon feces due to roundworm. I've read online how to remove it safely.


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

(delete)


----------

